# Health news 28th September 2011



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2011)

*'Screen men at 50 for bowel cancer' and save thousands of lives, says charity*
Thousands of lives could be saved if the age when men are screened for bowel cancer is lowered by ten years, the head of a leading charity has claimed. Mark Flannagan, chief executive of Beating Bowel Cancer, called on the Government to lower the current screening age from 60 to 50 after a major study found the disease is far more common in men in their early 50s than previously thought.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...men-50-bowel-cancer-save-thousands-lives.html 

*Heart attack risk of common painkiller*

A painkiller taken by millions of Britons every day can increase the chances of heart attacks and stroke, according to research. Even an over-the-counter ?lower? dose of diclofenac can raise the risk. Analysis of 50 studies into the painkillers, called non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs, or NSAIDs, showed diclofenac elevated someone?s risk. Other NSAIDs indomethacin and etoricoxib were associated with an increased risk.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/274109/Health-alert-over-common-painkiller

*Now science proves men are weaker sex*

Men really do suffer from ?man flu? ? and it is all because they are less robust than women. Research has found that women have a stronger immune system than the opposite sex thanks to a single chromosome. The finding may explain why women are far less likely than men to develop cancer. Belgian researchers appear to have confirmed what women have suspected all along...that they cope with illness far better.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/274100/Now-science-proves-men-are-weaker-sex

*More scans recommended for unborn twins and triplets*

Women expecting twins or triplets should be offered closer monitoring, including extra scans, according to new NHS guidelines. Health watchdog NICE has drawn up recommendations for antenatal care in multiple pregnancies, amid evidence standards vary in England and Wales. Mothers-to-be should be referred to specialist teams and receive a minimum of six scans, says NICE.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-15078058


----------

